# Tobacconists and Consumers! We Have our Bill!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Urge your Members of Congress to Co-Sponsor HR1639!

Tobacconists and Consumers! This is truly an historic moment for our Association and Industry! Following months of hard work, your faxes to your representatives, and your advocacy, we have our federal cigar definiton and exemption for FDA's Tobacco Control Act legislation--H.R. 1639!

Your efforts have brought us to this juncture and we cannot stop now! Contact your U.S. Congressmen and urge them to co-sponsor H.R. 1639! We need all the suppport we can muster to keep our momentum going!*

*http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/alert/?alertid=42767501*


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I put together a letter.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

EMAIL SENT!!!!!!
:usa2:


----------

